# Business Facebook help



## DJ Contracting (Dec 16, 2003)

I don't know if this is the right section to ask but here it goes anyway. 

I tried to set up a business facebook, however when I get to the last part of sign up it send me to log in if I have an existing account. Now when setting up the account I use my business name & e-mail and different password. I know it says that you are not allowed more than one account, I don't intend to use this one as a personal account strictly for networking, any help would be appreciated. Thanks -Joe-


----------



## snowman6 (Nov 15, 2009)

I also do this and sign in with the same user name and password from my personal account. You still have two " different accounts". Like for example I log on to my personal one but in the little box up top I type my business profile name and then I can post and manage my business one through my personal one. Hope this helps.:waving:


----------



## DJ Contracting (Dec 16, 2003)

snowman6;1133580 said:


> I also do this and sign in with the same user name and password from my personal account. You still have two " different accounts". Like for example I log on to my personal one but in the little box up top I type my business profile name and then I can post and manage my business one through my personal one. Hope this helps.:waving:


Nope not following here


----------



## snowman6 (Nov 15, 2009)

If you have a current facebook profile that you log into and post stuff or whatever the login I.D and password that you use would be the only one you would need. So you would log in like normal then there is a little whit box up top for a friend search etc so you would type your business name and the page would come up once you set up your business account with the same info of course. Or the second option is start an "alias" email to use to sign in and do it that way I know hot mail and yahoo are both free email accounts.


----------



## DJ Contracting (Dec 16, 2003)

That's just it I can't seem to set up my business account to even friend my business.


----------



## Tubby's Snow Plowing (Dec 13, 2009)

Use your personal account and just add a page for your business. Easy.


----------



## rocklizrd (Nov 5, 2010)

DJ, I feel your pain. My son went through it with his biz and then I went through it. At first it is very confusing. When you create a biz account it is linked to your personal account. Just go through that process like it tells you. When you are set up and on your main page go to your "accounts" tab. When it pulls down you will see "manage pages", click on that and you can get to your page. Personal accounts can accumulate friends, biz accounts just accumulate likes.

I ended up setting up a separate account and don't want to go through the hassle of having everyone go to another page so I will leave as is and shhhhhhh as to the second account.

Hope this helps


----------



## MattL (Oct 22, 2010)

Hi DJ, if your still having trouble doing this, I can walk you through it via Skype (if you have it.)


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

Like stated above, just do one through your personal account.

All you have to look for is the " Create A Page " link and the rest is self explanatory.


----------



## DJ Contracting (Dec 16, 2003)

I don't want to create a page from my personal account, I want a business account.


----------



## DJ Contracting (Dec 16, 2003)

MattL;1136834 said:


> Hi DJ, if your still having trouble doing this, I can walk you through it via Skype (if you have it.)


I do have a Skype account I'll see If I can put it in my profile.


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

DJ Contracting;1136938 said:


> I don't want to create a page from my personal account, I want a business account.


That is exactly what it is, a business page. Click on my FB link below and you'll see. I'm in there as a fan and Administrator, but my biz logo is what is the profile pic for the page.

You can make anyone who is a FB member an Administrator from there also.

Once you go through your account and click create page, it will ask you what kind of page it is, such as,

Business Page
Web Page
Product
etc.....


----------

